
JRuby 1.1 Released - foemmel
http://docs.codehaus.org/display/JRUBY/2008/04/05/JRuby+1.1+Released
======
chrisbroadfoot
Does anyone here use JRuby? I'd like to hear people's experiences with it

~~~
jamesbritt
My company is building desktop applications using Swing + JRuby. We (Happy
Camper Studios) are developing a library (Monkeybars) that makes this
remarkably easy.

We gave a quick demo of using Java Web Start to deploy such apps.

Very slick (though we're still working out some issues).

Happy clients, happy developers.

